# [n00b] Habitudes à prendre avec Gentoo

## freax.nerd

Hello world,

En tant que n00b de Gentoo , j'aimerais savoir si des utilisateurs expérimentés pourrait me faire part des habitudes qu'il faut prendre quand on utilise Gentoo.

Des habitudes à prendre avec emerge et les outils de gentoolkit par exemple 

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

0. Connaitre les rudiments de UNIX : shell, administration, ... (et avoir lu un bouquin genre "UNIX Unleashed", "Running Linux")

0.1 Savoir utiliser --help, man, google

1. lire le handbook, bien comprendre le fonctionnement de 

- emerge

- dispatch-conf

- revdep-rebuild

- equery

- eix

lire le forum, chercher, ...  :Wink: 

----------

## freax.nerd

Ok merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

J'ajouterais à la liste:

faire une mise à jour au moins une fois par semaine (sinon au bout de 2-3 semaines t'as une liste longue comme le bras ...)

bien gérer ses USE flags selon ses besoins (via le make.conf mais surtout via /etc/portage/package.use), ça prend du temps au début mais aau moins on a une install qui cible exactement ce que l'on veut.

globalement bien comprendre les mécanismes de paquet hard-masqué, keywordé, en conflit (pour pas poser des questions hyper bateau sur ce forum)

 ne pas passer à bouhbountou

ne pas chercher l'ultime optimisation (ou alors faire ça sérieusement comme un dingue via /etc/portage/packa.cflags  :Laughing:  - cf un topic sur ce forum à ce sujet). Sinon pour "optimiser" sans tout péter déjà on peut passer à openrc, utiliser prelink... je le conseille même.

 ne pas passer à freebsd juste pour faire plaisir à un de nos modo (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on peut pas passer à freebsd hein. Par contre bouhbountou non, vraiment: non)

 se tenir au courant des GLSA de temps à autres (on soigne sa parano donc)

 se tenir au courant des gros changement (dernièrement, passage: à gnome 2.26, Xorg 1.6, passage à kde4 stable etc...). Ça aide aux mise à jour pour pas être surpris.

 venir faire la fête sur ce forum 

 pester et critiquer de manière constructive afin de refaire le monde ici même avec MagicBanana.

 re-emerger ses drivers videos à chaque changement de kernel (et de grosse version X.org aussi pourquoi pas). Idem pour tout autres drivers/firmwares externes aux kernel.

 obi-wan kenobi

[edit]

Oh j'oubliais: éviter les troll suranné style vim vs emacs :')  (parce qu'au final l'un et l'autre sont aussi chouette, et surtout aussi long à config pour avoir un truc aux ptits oignons...)

[edit]

----------

## Temet

Boh, ce week end j'ai fait une mise à jour de ma Gentoo... et ça faisait 2 bons mois que je l'avais pas fait, je m'en suis sorti (enfin va falloir que je creuse pour mon clavier, le passage de xorg à hal n'est pas sans douleur... surtout quand je veux revenir en début de ligne et que ça me lance amarok à la place  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## razer

J'ajouterais :

Oublier toutes les galères des distributions binaires lorsqu'on souhaite un système adapté à ses besoins, ou plus simplement sortir un poil des sentiers battus

Utiliser un maximum portage et les ebuilds, quitte à en créer des locaux : cela va très vite avec un peu de doc et un modèle

----------

## Pixys

J'en rajouterai encore une : ne pas réinstaller quand tout est cassé parce qu'en fait tout n'est jamais vraiment complètement cassé (sauf cas particuliers).

On a le droit de passer à FreeBSD (parce que c'est plus pure) mais on doit garder Gentoo pour ne pas être un traitre à la cause.

----------

## tmasscool

personnellement : 

- faire un emerge -auDv world le samedi (pour pouvoir rester productif en semaine en cas de pépin) ainsi qu'un glsa-check

- suivre d'un revdep-rebuild -i (ça évite de se retrouver avec un système qui boote plus suite à une grosse mise à jour parce que l'abi d'une bibliothèque a changé)

- eselect pour configurer automagiquement certains paramètres de gentoo

- module-rebuild -X rebuild après une mise à jour du noyau

- elogviewer pour lire s'il y a des configurations à faire à la mano

----------

## tahiry

.. ne jamais hésiter a faire un tour par les forums ou la doc si on ne comprend pas quelque chose, ou si quelque chose parait louche

.. avoir un stage4 de son système sous le coude ca rassure.

----------

## boozo

[mode_DavidVincent == on]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Étrange ?! Pour ma part, tout commence toujours pareil : par une ligne commande qui n'avait l'air de rien : #emerge -puDv world  ("tatssainnng!" - effet sonore)
> 
> Et là, sous les yeux mal réveillé d'un cerveau non encore affecté par sa dose de caféine (double serré) matinale quotidienne, je vois apparaitre plein de petits [N] vert pomme en début de ligne ou de {B} en rouge vif voire de <use>* qui n'y étaient pas avant ou de (-<use>)% en jaune en plus qui y étaient avant et là, là... (oui... là voilà) ça commence vraiment  !
> ...

 

[mode_DavidVincent == off]

oui oui, je sais ! je sais que je suis mûr pour freebsd !  --------------><-)))°>-------------------- [ ]

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ("tatssainnng!" - effet sonore)

 

Ca me rappelle l'intro de w95 ou w98 ça, non ?  :Laughing: 

->[]

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Quand y'a un problème avec un paquet, aller voir sur le bugzilla si y'a pas déjà une solution de posté.

Si le problème n'a pas été rapporté 99% de chance que ça vienne de chez l'utilisateur.

Comme hier j'allais poster une demande d'aide sur le forum, car mon scanner de marchais pas en user, mais en cherchant un peu plus j'ai vu que /var/lib/lock/sane n'appartenait pas au bon utilisateur (root:tss au lieux de root:scanner), tar s'est un peu chié dessus quand j'ai décompressé mon stage4  :Confused: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Au vu de problème qui commence a être posté sur les forums suite a une mise a jour de ogg aujourd'hui.

Prendre l'habitude de lire le fichier /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log

Ce fichier contient les messages des packages installé et qui très souvent ne sont pas lu (on reste pas a côté de la machine)

De plus lors d'install de plusieurs paquets, seul les derniers sont visibiles ......

Souvent, un message contient quelque avertissement , install d'un autre paquet ou autre.

Ca éviter de poster sur le forum une demande qui peut être solutionné.

Edit : tient faire une petite liste et le garder en tête du forum avec le titre : les bonnes habitudes avec gentoo

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

On peut aussi se faire envoyer ces messages par mail/jabber ou les lire avec elogv y'a aussi une option très bien qui les reaffiche quand emerge rend la main.

voir /etc/make.conf.exemple

----------

## USTruck

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> On peut aussi se faire envoyer ces messages par mail/jabber ou les lire avec elogv y'a aussi une option très bien qui les reaffiche quand emerge rend la main.
> 
> voir /etc/make.conf.exemple

 

Bonjour,

Je viens juste de re-installé mon laptop et je n'ai pas le make.conf.exemple. Idem sur ma station fixe

L'option qui permet a emerge de re-afficher les messages m'intéresse.

Je dois avouer n'avoir pas preter attention a cette option, as-tu la possibilité de donner celle-ci.

Merci

Edit : vient d'installer elogv, l'avantage du fichier summary c'est que l'on a pas besoin d'elogv, juste de la lecture. vais tester elogv et voir si je le garde/

En tout cas merci pour l'info

----------

## ghoti

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> je n'ai pas le make.conf.exemple. Idem sur ma station fixe
> 
> L'option qui permet a emerge de re-afficher les messages m'intéresse.

 

Dans les versions récentes de portage (>=2.2 ? ), le fichier est /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

Voir la variable PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM (paramètre "echo")

----------

## truc

[séquence émotion]

Puisce que tout le monde s'y met...

 *quoteDeLesGensCiDessus--NonJeNeParlePasDesMortsLà wrote:*   

> ...

 

Ah  :Very Happy:  ... L'herbe est peut-être plus verte ailleurs (J'suis justement en mission d'espionnage), mais qu'est ce que l'ambiance est bonne ici !  :Wink: 

Alors fais gaffe, car

 *Quote:*   

> On s'attaaaaaacheeeee, et on s'empoisonnne

 

(bon ok ça c'était en trop...)

[/séquence émotion]

----------

